# 80's Guilty pleasure, Rock out!



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWB5JZRGl0U


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/S7blkui3nQc


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Who knew tbdh was a metal head :lol: :dancenana:


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Who knew tbdh was a metal head :lol: :dancenana:


Music in general! More on reggae these days


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

tbdh20 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Who knew tbdh was a metal head :lol: :dancenana:
> ...


That makes sense with you're recent beach vacation :thumbup:


----------

